# For Anyone In AZ



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

The 10th annual * Arizona Equifest* 
will be held September 21st, 22nd, 23rd 2012
9:00 a.m. to 3:00 p.m.
COME TO SELL OR BUY TACK AT THE LARGEST TACK SWAP
IN NORTHERN ARIZONA!
CALL 928-636-2321 FOR MORE INFORMATION

OVER 50 VENDORS SHOWING AND/OR SELLING ANIMAL RELATED PRODUCTS
WITH LOTS OF FREE GIVEAWAYS!

FOOD VENDORS FEATURING:
Mexican Food, Fry Bread, Burgers, Hot Dogs, Brats, BBQ Beef, Chicken,
Kettle Corn , Ice Cream, Sweet Treats and more!!

Prescott Rodeo Grounds
840 Rodeo Drive
Prescott, Az 86305

*Link the the events schedule*-- Olsen's Grain presents The Arizona EquiFest Events.

Come join the fun at the Arizona Equifest! You can bring your dogs with you, and you can get tons of free stuff for your pets. They also have pet adoptions and seminars.

I attend this every year and I hope some of you will come enjoy it too!


----------

